# off shore fishing



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

we just bought a 21 foot trophy w/a cuddy with a 120 hp and 80gal tank.the off shore fishing will be new to us.i really don't know how far it would be safe to go out in it.so for now i think we will stay where we can see the shore.where would be some places to start fishing for us to learn the ropes.we will put in in the orange beach or Pensacola area.
we have owned small fishing boats and a 26 foot pontoon for 10 plus years.its just the salt water stuff is new. 
thanks for any help..


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

welcome to the forum. my first boat was a 18 ft trophy. if its a force motor then i wouldnt venture to far. you can stat off at all the public wrecks that are 10 miles or less from the pass. buy sea tow cause it comes in real handy. alot of fish can also be caught in and around the pass. pick your days wisely to venture off


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes SEA TOW IS A MUST! Nothing better than that piece of mind feeling when your in the gulf know that if you break down they will come and get you. I've ran my 19ft cc with 115mercury 28miles here outta destin, So to me its not the size of the boat or how many motors you have its how adventurous you are well and sea conditions. But I agree with le4eva learn by going to the public reefs since all are listed and very close to shore. Also getting a prediction of Sea State is a must a good website I use it http://swellinfo.com good ol surfer info, just use the chart to see offshore conditions I'm sure there are more better and detailed sites but being a surfer I tend to read it a little better then some. BE SAFE AND ENJOY!


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*New small boater*

Appleguy said it all. I've been out 28 mi in a 17 Cape Horn on a flat day. Sea Tow, sea state, marine forecast, common sense, hand held waterproof VHF on lifejacket, follow a friend out when possible.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

i have a 2052 Trophy WA -- i/o diesel. get sea tow, a good radio & safety equipment. pick your day by watching the weather & seas .... fishing should be enjoyable. 
i fish between 15/25 miles out of PP. wife & i have even overnighted 20+ miles out few times too. good luck fishing & safe boating. Poppy


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

SEA TOW ...... Peace of mind is the best possible thing you can have when you are offshore. Just be careful and pick your days and you will be fine.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

on the sea reports what do i need to look for?remember i am new give full details.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

3' or less with a longer interval, meaning how far apart the actual wave sets are. The longer the better. In other words it will say 2' to 3' at 6 seconds. That means 3' or less with the waves 6 seconds apart, which you can run with no problem. If the are real close together the seas will beat you brains out.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> 3" or less with a longer interval, meaning how far apart the actual wave sets are. The longer the better. In other words it will say 2' to 3' at 6 seconds. That means 3' or less with the waves 6 seconds apart, which you can run with no problem. If the are real close together the seas will beat you brains out.


so if i look at a sea report and it is 3' and 6 sec or less on the foot and longer than 6 sec on time apart it would a good day to go out for 3 to 10 miles?where is the best place to get a report from?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

marcuswon said:


> so if i look at a sea report and it is 3' and 6 sec or less on the foot and longer than 6 sec on time apart it would a good day to go out for 3 to 10 miles?where is the best place to get a report from?


I look at NOAA for a what not to listen to and then go to Florida-Offshore and read their reefcast.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

*LM, good advice, * 

_Oh, have you named her yet? Boat with names catch more fish..lol_

_Jimmy_


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

no name yet.


----------



## marriemb (Jul 1, 2010)

*- It seems you are a beginner. You must have all information about weather pattern, navigations and safety precautions. Boats meant for offshore fishing are larger than on shore fishing boats. They are constructed in such a manner so that they can fight against all weather and water conditions in the open sea.*


----------



## mackeral68 (Apr 5, 2011)

You can go to Wall Mart and get a map that will give all cords you need from inshore to offshore and all inbetween.
I'll say 2 trips and you'll be ready to head out 20+.
Keep it safe


----------

